# ‘ شكل للبيع ‘



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2011)

شكل للبيع دا عنوان موضوعي انا ومارسينوا 
اللي هنجر فيه شكل اي بنت او سيده :act23:
شايفا نفسها في المنتدي :smile01
وطبعا ادي حد من رجالتنا عايز يساعد اخلاً وسخلا بيه :t4:

نبدا بالتعارف علي المراه
*المراه كعنصر كيميائي*

وبما انهم ناقصات عقل ودين 
فاي اي شب امر ووسيم ويهبل 
شبهي او شبه مهند مثلا بيهوسهم 
دا مثال لفتي احلام 90% منهم 




ومن جهه اخر قال فيهم بعض العلماء ان 
*النساء*


وعندما اجريت بعض المسابقات لاختيار 
صاحبه اجمل رومش في الكون 
كانت الفائزه 




ومن الناحيه الرياضيه 
لن ننسي ان لابنات نشاط رياضي كبير 
ودونا نشاهد اهم قوانينه

*قوانين كره القدم عند البنات *

ومما اثار حيره العلماء 
المراه كمخلوق عجيب 

*النساء مخلوقــات عجيبــة*


ومازلت الحرب مستمره تابعونا 
فهذا من وجهه نظري ​ 


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2011)

انفرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراد 
انفرد اخونا الجميل مارسلينوا 
بالتقاط صور نادره 

لهذا المخلوق الدمدعوا بالبنات 
واليكم التفاصيل 

*صور نادرة للاعداء ( البنات طبعا محدش يفكر)*

وقد استخلص علماء الفقه 
فتاوع شرعيه وهي 

*هبل البنات *

*هيــافـــه البـنات
*
هذا ومع شديد الاسف 
هنا بعض  الاشقاء الاعزاء من الشباب من وقع 
في شباكهن 
واصبح محاصر في سجن الزوجيه 
مع احد الافيال " بعد الجوزا طبعا "
وهو يا ولداه مش عارف يقولها ازاي انها تخت 

*أزاااى تقولها انهاااااا تخنت* 



رجاء عدم دخول البنات 
ههههههههههه​


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> شكل للبيع دا عنوان موضوعي انا ومارلسينوا
> اللي هنجر فيه شكل اي بنت او سيده :act23:
> شايفا نفسها في المنتدي :smile01
> وطبعا ادي حد من رجالتنا عايز يساعد اخلاً وسخلا بيه :t4:
> ...


*هههههههههههه
دا عضو معانا جديد ده يا عياد  تبقى تعرفنا عليه
شكل للبيع
لى عودة ورد 
منطقة عملاخرج بقى وحاسب
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> دا عضو معانا جديد ده يا عياد  تبقى تعرفنا عليه
> شكل للبيع
> لى عودة ورد
> ...



يا ساتر عليكم 
بتزورا في المشاركات كمان 
مهي المشاركه الاصليه سليمه قدامك اهه 
ههههههههههههه
ميرسي ديدي وشانكش علي التنبيه 
تم التصليح 
بس بردوا هنرخم عليكم


----------



## tasoni queena (12 أبريل 2011)

*



			وبما انهم ناقصات عقل ودين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*

مارو وعياد

انتوا غيرتوا اتجاهتكوا ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ههههههههههههههههههه

طب مش تقولوا هنفرحلكوا​


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> يا ساتر عليكم
> بتزورا في المشاركات كمان
> مهي المشاركه الاصليه سليمه قدامك اهه
> ههههههههههههه
> ...


*هههههههههههه
خلاص هى بانت
مش بنبه انا بتريق بغلس عليكم فهمتنى غلط ع فكرة 
رخموا واحنا هنرخم اكتر
عياد خاف ع نفسك بقى
عشان موبايلك يرجع لك خليك معانا اللى ييجى علينا مش بيكسب
*​


----------



## soso a (12 أبريل 2011)

واضح انك حاطط صورتك انت ومارسيلينو 

مش تقولو انكوا حلوين قوى كده 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ايه الجمال ده !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## أنجيلا (12 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> وبما انهم ناقصات عقل ودين
> فاي اي شب امر ووسيم ويهبل
> شبهي او شبه مهند مثلا بيهوسهم
> دا مثال لفتي احلام 90% منهم ​



هههههههههههههه شوفو مين بيتكلم عن الهوس!
وكانهم نسيو مين لبيفتح فمه كالكلب لما بيشوف مراة مارة من امامو وبيقعد ينبح وهي متجهلاه ومش عطياه قيمة ههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يشفيكم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> مارو وعياد
> 
> انتوا غيرتوا اتجاهتكوا ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههه
ال غيرنا قال 
احنا فوقنا يا ماما​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> خلاص هى بانت
> مش بنبه انا بتريق بغلس عليكم فهمتنى غلط ع فكرة
> رخموا واحنا هنرخم اكتر
> ...



اعتبر دا اعتراف منك علي انك انتي اللي سرقتي الموبيل 
يا بوليس يا شاويش


----------



## tasoni queena (12 أبريل 2011)

> هههههههههههههههه
> ال غيرنا قال
> احنا فوقنا يا ماما



وكمان بتعترف انكوا فوقته فوقته من ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ناقص تقولوا اكتشفتوا الصح من الغلط يا نهاااااااااااار هههههههههههههه

ارتديتوا هنقيم عليكوا الحد ههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> واضح انك حاطط صورتك انت ومارسيلينو
> 
> مش تقولو انكوا حلوين قوى كده
> 
> ...



يا ماما انا لو حطيت صورتي 
نص البنات هنا هتجري ورايا 
وهتحصل ازمه بين المتزوجات وازواجهم 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
وهيبقي الخلاف بينهم 
دي اشكال تعرفيها يا هانم 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## soso a (12 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوه يا تسونى 

يالا نقيم عليهم الحد والسبت والاثنين كمان 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (12 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> يا ماما انا لو حطيت صورتي
> نص البنات هنا هتجري ورايا
> وهتحصل ازمه بين المتزوجات وازواجهم
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 
ارفع المتواضعين واسقط المتكبرين 

وانت مين فيهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

شكلك من التانيه 

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> هههههههههههههه شوفو مين بيتكلم عن الهوس!
> وكانهم نسيو مين لبيفتح فمه كالكلب لما بيشوف مراة مارة من امامو وبيقعد ينبح وهي متجهلاه ومش عطياه قيمة ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يشفيكم



لا حظي ان كلامك جارح 
لست انا بهذا الراجل 
انما مارسلينوا ممكن  :smile01​


----------



## Rosetta (12 أبريل 2011)

*






أستغفر الله العظيم و أتوب إليه 
هي إيه الأشكال إللي تقطع الرزق دي 
ماااااااااااشي يا عيادش :act23:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (12 أبريل 2011)

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوه يا تسونى
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههه كل دى اعترافات حصلنا عليها من صفحة واحدة

امال باقى الموضوع ده على اخر الموضوع

هنقطع ايديهم ورجليهم وندبحهم هههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> وكمان بتعترف انكوا فوقته فوقته من ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ناقص تقولوا اكتشفتوا الصح من الغلط يا نهاااااااااااار هههههههههههههه
> 
> ارتديتوا هنقيم عليكوا الحد ههههههههههههههه



في ليه ممطره اصابني برداً شديد 
افقدني حاسه الشم 
يقنت حينها ان ما كنت اشمه هي رائحه المخدر الكاذب اللي يسمي جمال المراه 
او جمال عبد الناصر مش هتفرق كتير 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوه يا تسونى
> 
> ...



لا حد ولا خميس ياكل معانا 
افعلوا ما بدالكم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> ارفع المتواضعين واسقط المتكبرين
> 
> وانت مين فيهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



انا وبلا فخر اعظم المتواضعين 
واخده بالك من اعظم دي  :smile01​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 أبريل 2011)

> في ليه ممطره اصابني برداً شديد
> افقدني حاسه الشم
> يقنت حينها ان ما كنت اشمه هي رائحه المخدر الكاذب اللي يسمي جمال المراه
> او جمال عبد الناصر مش هتفرق كتير
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه



بصى بيغير الموضوع ازاى

جاوب يا بنى فى الصميم فوقتوا من ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟

اعوذ بالله ههههههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (12 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههههه كل دى اعترافات حصلنا عليها من صفحة واحدة
> 
> امال باقى الموضوع ده على اخر الموضوع
> 
> هنقطع ايديهم ورجليهم وندبحهم هههههههههههههههه


 
ههههههههههههههههههههه

ايه رايك متيجى نقفل الموضوع بدرى بدرى 

بدل منستنا 

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



يا صلات البلياردوا 
مش عاجبك ده 
امال لو مكنش دا فتي احلامكم  :thnk0001:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> بصى بيغير الموضوع ازاى
> 
> جاوب يا بنى فى الصميم فوقتوا من ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> اعوذ بالله ههههههههههههههه



موضوع ايه اللي اغيره ده 
فوقنا من وهمكم 
وسحركم الكاااااااااااااذب :59:​


----------



## Rosetta (12 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> يا صلات البلياردوا
> مش عاجبك ده
> امال لو مكنش دا فتي احلامكم  :thnk0001:​


*
فتى أحلامي :act23:
لا دي فتاة احلامك إنت هههههههههه ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه رايك متيجى نقفل الموضوع بدرى بدرى
> 
> ...



موضوع ايه اللي تقفليه يا خالتي 
انتي بتتكلمي عن محل بقاله


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> فتى أحلامي :act23:
> لا دي فتاة احلامك إنت هههههههههه ​*



طبعا فتي احلامك 
الانكار مش هينفعك علي فكره 
:smile01:smile01


----------



## tasoni queena (12 أبريل 2011)

> موضوع ايه اللي اغيره ده
> فوقنا من وهمكم
> وسحركم الكاااااااااااااذب



متحاولش انا مصممة

بتقولوا علينا ناقصات عقل ودين

وبعدين اصل احنا فوقنا ههههههههههههههه

فوقتوا من ايه ؟؟ ههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> متحاولش انا مصممة
> 
> بتقولوا علينا ناقصات عقل ودين
> 
> ...



هي الاخت مش بتعرف تقرا ولا ايه ؟
منا قولت 
وحتي مفهمتيش عصيده الشعر الطويله الرهيبه البشعه اللي انا كتبتها 
اعملك ايه بعد كده ؟


----------



## marcelino (12 أبريل 2011)

*يارب البنات تلم الدوووووور مش كل يوم هفجر 10
*​


----------



## yousteka (12 أبريل 2011)

واضح ان مارسلينو سابك لوحدك تواجه مصيرك
فاستعد يا صديقي​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 أبريل 2011)

> هي الاخت مش بتعرف تقرا ولا ايه ؟
> منا قولت
> وحتي مفهمتيش عصيده الشعر الطويله الرهيبه البشعه اللي انا كتبتها
> اعملك ايه بعد كده ؟



هههههههههههه يا سلام

فوقته من جمالنا تقولوا علينا ناقصين عقل ودين

ايه دخل ده بده ؟؟

ده ليه دخل بشئ تاااانى خالص هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (12 أبريل 2011)

> يارب البنات تلم الدوووووور مش كل يوم هفجر 10



فجر براحتك يا مارو

احنا مبنتهيش عدد لا نهائى ومنتشرين بسم الله ماشاء الله ههههههههههههه

اكس ملوش نهاية هههههههههههههه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (13 أبريل 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه و  النبي انتا فايق و رايق يا عمونا و نفسك تهيس باي شكل​*


----------



## elamer1000 (13 أبريل 2011)

*

*


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*يا رموش  يارموش قوية*


*الف شكر يا غالى*

*احلى تقييم*

*+++*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 أبريل 2011)

لا تعليق

وحلو اوي ممنوع البنات تدخل

مش بمزاجك يا واد انت

احنا براحتنا في اي زمان ومكان ههههههههه

واللي مش عجبه تتحذف مشاركته

بس هه ههههههههههه انا هوريكم ازاي تتريقوا علي ارق مخلوقات البشر ههههههههههه​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (13 أبريل 2011)

ياااااااااااااه انتوا رجعتوا من تاني
وفين مارو هو سابك لوحدك ولا ايه
يا بني انتوا بصوا لنفسكوا متقدروش اتعيشوا لحظة وحدة من غيرنا​


----------



## govany shenoda (13 أبريل 2011)

هو انت ايه يا عياد متغاظ من البنات اوي كده ليه
شكله واخد بومبهمحتروه منهم
ههههههههههههههه
وايه الصوره اللي انت حاططها لنفسك
مش احنا قولنا متحطيش صور لنفسك هنا
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أبريل 2011)

سوري يا جماعه 
انا مهربتش 
بس مش ده موضوعي اللي عملته 
لما يرجع مكانه يبقي رجع بتاعي 
رجاء من الادارة لو هيفضل هنا يغلق افضل 
شكرا​


----------



## روزي86 (14 أبريل 2011)

يغلق لرغبة صاحب الموضوع
​


----------

